# Tagestouren + Alpenüberquerung



## mtbbunnie (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo liebe MTB-Community in und um Büdingen herum ;o)

*Saisonplanung 2007: *
Wie gewohnt unsere regelmäßigen Treffs: Mittwochs und Sonntags (Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit aktuell auf unsere Homepage unter www.mtbtreff-buedingen.de zu ersehen.) 

*1-2 Tagestouren: *
Die Birkenhainer Straße  Der Eselsweg  Lola-Montez-Tour (Rhön)
(Die Termine werden rechtzeitig per mail und auf der Homepage mitgeteilt)

*1. Alpenüberquerung des MTB-Treff Büdingen:* 

*Wann?* 1. Septemberwoche 2007 (1.09.  8.09.2007)

*Wohin? *Berchtesgarden  Venedig: Strecke: 460 km  8900 hm  Höchster Punkt 2481 m (Felber Tauern)  2 Pässe über 2000 m  Dauer der Tour: 6-7 Tage, davon 1 Tag in Venedig zum Bummeln und Besichtigen.

*Tourencharakter: *
Mittel, Kondition und Fahrtechnik - 2 Sterne auf der 5 stelligen Trail-Skala

*Erlebniswert:* 
Von der Salzstraße zur Seidenstraße auf historischen Wegen durch die Berchtesgadener Alpen und über die Kitzbüheler Alpen in den Pinzgau, über die Hohen Tauern und Karnischen Alpen in die Friauler Ebene mit der Lagunenstadt Venedig.

*Highlights: *Die alten Tauernhäuser, die Dynamite-Trails an Piave und Tagliamento, der Kontrast zwischen dem stillen Cadore und dem lauten Jesolo; zum Abschluß 1 Tag im romantischen Venedig.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Wer bei diesen Aktivitäten teilnehmen möchte, sollte sich per e-mail an: *[email protected] *oder *auch gerne im Gästebuch *melden.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Alle Aktivitäten und Infos könnt Ihr auch auf unserer Homepage www.mtbtreff-buedingen.de ersehen und seid so immer aktuell informiert. 

Habt Ihr Fragen oder Vorschläge zu den einzelnen Punkten, so meldet Euch ganz einfach per mail oder im Gästebuch. 

*Allen MTBler/-innen in und um Büdingen herum wünscht der MTB-Treff Büdingen eine tolle MTB-Saison 2007. *


----------

